# Recommend a Waterless/Rinseless wash product.



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys, looking to try a waterless/Rinseless wash that has no wax etc and leaves nothing behind l. I would of got ONR but out of stock everywhere and the only other one I can find is
McKee's N-914 Rinseless Wash. Are there any others available or has anyone tried the McKees?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Vs Review by Jon at forensic just recently:




Ive only used ONR which is brilliant stuff IMO.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Feynlab Pure Wash | A1 Detailing


FEYNLAB® developed PURE WASH to compliment nano technology based coatings and sealants by resetting their hydrophobic properties with each use. PURE WASH




a1detailing.co.uk





Feynlab pure rinseless, was recommended by good member here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Used Mckee's last week it's ok...but was my first a tempt...( a virgin to rinse less wash) had the help of a Titan cord less washer as on sale...(Screwfix) with 15 litre of da water....you need loads of micro fibre clothes (I used 8 in total) over precious I no...pre sprayed with Road Rage pump sprayer gave up with IK foamer GT snow foam half way round...(run out) LSP EVO can coat....car Kia Sportage....love to here other examples....thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Used Mckee's last week it's ok...but was my first a tempt...( a virgin to rinse less wash) had the help of a Titan cord less washer as on sale...(Screwfix) with 15 litre of da water....you need loads of micro fibre clothes (I used 8 in total) over precious I no...pre sprayed with Road Rage pump sprayer gave up with IK foamer GT snow foam half way round...(run out) LSP EVO can coat....car Kia Sportage....love to here other examples....thanks


Opps....forget to say....pre spray with Mckees...(as per dilution recommendation ) makes life easier


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

No Rinse check here  so popular its often sold out - more stock due in soon


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

RS3 said:


> Vs Review by Jon at forensic just recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what put me onto the McKees, John is good at spending our money isn't he 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Clean and Shiny said:


> No Rinse check here  so popular its often sold out - more stock due in soon


I did check your website, do you know how long to be back in stock?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Kenan said:


> I did check your website, do you know how long to be back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Backlog is terrible from the States at the moment - so going to be a while - We may be stocking something else soon that should be as good ... Watch this space


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

I can sell you 450ml for £50.00....🙄


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

CROP - Car Repair Online Products, the best in Non-Paint & Paint


CROP - Car Repair Online Products is the best Non-Paint, car paint & Paint wholesaler in Europe.




www.nonpaints.com





Looks at this site . Have stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

ONR is great. But it isn't the only one out there. The two I use are Feynlab Pure Rinseless and Griots Brilliant Finish. This is most like ONR, but with about twice the dilution level at 1:128 or a cap a U.S gallon. You get more in the bottle so it works out the same and it is similar in performance, but leaves less behind than ONR.

Feynlab Pure Rinseless leaves nothing behind and is the strongest rinseless wash. Too strong for regular waxes and sealants at its normal 1:250 dilution ratio, cleans lots of other thing well too, even tyres!


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

For those that use rinseless, are you finding it safe enough? I know these solutions tend to have polymers in them to suspend dirt, reduce friction and heat but does the logic of this translate into no marring? Completely anecdotal, but in my head I keep thinking any dirt and grit whilst encapsulated by the product is still getting pushed onto the panel with a mitt/cloth.

What are people's experiences? Guess I can try it out anyway as I have CSU on my car and it's never really that dirty.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Hi guys, looking to try a waterless/Rinseless wash that has no wax etc and leaves nothing behind l. I would of got ONR but out of stock everywhere and the only other one I can find is
> McKee's N-914 Rinseless Wash. Are there any others available or has anyone tried the McKees?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


There are plenty of options for rinseless washes on the market. 

I have a few on my channel. A couple more going up soon on the channel. 

ONR and McKee’s are good options. 



https://youtube.com/c/MikeGDetailing





RS3 said:


> Vs Review by Jon at forensic just recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was cringeworthy to watch his method. Can tell he doesn’t do them that often. I have a video on my channel going over different methods. Linknorovide ip above. 



Mekerz said:


> For those that use rinseless, are you finding it safe enough? I know these solutions tend to have polymers in them to suspend dirt, reduce friction and heat but does the logic of this translate into no marring? Completely anecdotal, but in my head I keep thinking any dirt and grit whilst encapsulated by the product is still getting pushed onto the panel with a mitt/cloth.
> 
> What are people's experiences? Guess I can try it out anyway as I have CSU on my car and it's never really that dirty.


Don’t focus on any of the “does it leave anything behind” debate. It’s ridiculous and dumb. I made a video recently stating this exact thing on one of the American Detailer Garage rinseless options. 

The important thing is to hone your technique and let the product do its job which is cleaning the paint safely. Most are using a drying aid which alters the surface tension so the whole debate is useless. Pick a product and enjoy. Don’t over complicate the wash process. 

If you are looking for a rinseless that does leave protection then invest in a ceramic or graphene infused rinseless. 

I’ve been using rinsless for 15 years with no issues.


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

The Guz said:


> Don't focus on any of the “does it leave anything behind” debate. It’s ridiculous and dumb. I made a video recently stating this exact thing on one of the American Detailer Garage rinseless options.
> 
> The important thing is to hone your technique and let the product do its job which is cleaning the paint safely. Most are using a drying aid which alters the surface tension so the whole debate is useless. Pick a product and enjoy. Don’t over complicate the wash process.
> 
> ...


I wasn't asking or focusing on the what protection any of the rinseless options leave behind, I was just interested in the opinion of those who have used rinseless options in regards to the safety of them.

Mainly considering that rinseless washes are a complete move away from the methods pushed by the industry/community for a long time now as the most safe for paintwork, which is using lots of water for a pre-wash, rinse, two buckets method (or one of using multiple wash media), rinse and then dry.

Good to know you've not experienced any issues with 15 years of experience with it though.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

The Guz said:


> There are plenty of options for rinseless washes on the market.
> 
> I have a few on my channel. A couple more going up soon on the channel.
> 
> ...


Hi just watched a few of you videos, very helpful thank you. Getting a sponge over here is difficult why do you not recommend microfibre cloths?


Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It truly depends how you are using and what you want from it. Too much is made of what onr leaves behind, i would totally discount it personally. 
For out and out cleaning capabilities feynlab truly is the one. Its amazing. ONR is slicker and better when it comes to gloss blacks and glass. I always have a bucket of each on the go. 
From a wash media perspective i much prefer the big red sponge (there are "copies"), cloths feel less safe and the hairy style mitts dont work well at all. 

All the above are readily available, and even if you think they are expensive upfront when you work them out from a value perspective, there is no comparison 
Here is a video prepping a car for work using feynlab pure rinseless (fpr) and feynlab prime:


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

@stangalang in your experience, why so sponges work better with rinse-less solutions versus mitts?

I’m just perplexed considering how anti-sponge the detailing community has historically been.

Just trying to get my head around it all before giving McKee’s 37 N-914 a try (I already have the product, diluting it down in a spray bottle as a bird dropping remover).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mekerz said:


> @stangalang in your experience, why so sponges work better with rinse-less solutions versus mitts?
> 
> I’m just perplexed considering how anti-sponge the detailing community has historically been.
> 
> Just trying to get my head around it all before giving McKee’s 37 N-914 a try (I already have the product, diluting it down in a spray bottle as a bird dropping remover).


I mean "we" are against sponges for the right reasons, historically sponges were those old, cheap abrasive things that for sure damaged paint long term. But in the same way a cloth isnt made equal, nor are sponges. The big red sponge, gold sponge, and other similar products are totally different things and much much safer. They also carry the liquid and use it perfectly. I find the commonly used mitts (the hairy kind) dont carry the liquid well in the long fibres, and as such are very ineffective and often do a poor job with a rinseless wash. A fair compromise would be a noodle mitt or mf mitt/pad. 
I dont personally use cloths as i am trying my best to be as environmentally frioendly as i can, given how unfriendly my job is. Washing mf cloths is super bad for the environment, i already have to do too much of it. If every car i cleaned required tons of cloths to be used and cleaned as well, its just not for me.


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

Appreciate the reply! I’ve been doing some research between reading your reply and saw some similar reasonings. Mainly that the sponge has very deep grooves cut into it that trap dirt, they hold more water and they also release more dirt when they contact water in the bucket.

Confident I’ll give it a go, lots of news of incoming hose pipe ban coming up in the UK. Plus if I’m honest, as much as I love having a clean car and good looking paint, it takes a lot of time with the traditional pre-wash, 2BM wash and dry/top up protection. A quicker method as long as it doesn’t induce marring, and uses less water can only be a good thing all around.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks again for the input guys. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Rinseless washes are different, some leave something behind silicones I think and some don't. I use the adams and griots they do leave something behind but it doesn't effect the LSP in anyway you will only notice the difference in water behaviour on bare paint. The mckee's claims its able to be used for paint prep so it would be worth a try.

Rinseless washes do not damage paint


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Hi just watched a few of you videos, very helpful thank you. Getting a sponge over here is difficult why do you not recommend microfibre cloths?
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


I never said I was against microfiber.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mekerz said:


> Appreciate the reply! I’ve been doing some research between reading your reply and saw some similar reasonings. Mainly that the sponge has very deep grooves cut into it that trap dirt, they hold more water and they also release more dirt when they contact water in the bucket.
> 
> Confident I’ll give it a go, lots of news of incoming hose pipe ban coming up in the UK. Plus if I’m honest, as much as I love having a clean car and good looking paint, it takes a lot of time with the traditional pre-wash, 2BM wash and dry/top up protection. A quicker method as long as it doesn’t induce marring, and uses less water can only be a good thing all around.


If i remember rightly the whole "Anti Sponge" thing came about due to the way certain sponges are made.
Some are closed cell construction, so that traps anything on the surface of the sponge, so if you have any grit not removed you could essentially be using as a grinding agent.
Other sponges are called open cell, so like a wash mitt they draw anything on the surface of the car into the sponge and leave the surface of the sponge just for cleaning.

I am sure if i am wrong, stangalang or someone equally as knowledgeable will correct me


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

So I have ordered the big red sponge via Amazon as ai don't want to be having to wash microfibre towels more than needed. 

I then ordered the Griots Brilliant Finish Rinseless Wash from Prestige Car Car, managed to get it with Adams Shampoo for £31 delivered with the current discount. Reading the reviews seems to do what I want for the best price (will try others in the future)



Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Well, two more products on the market this weekend.

Infinity wax‘s Zero water - Zero Water - Waterless Wash

Bouncer’s RCD - R.C.D Waterless Wash Sytem


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

For me I prefer the many towel method vs rinseless sponge. I’m sure nothing wrong with sponges but for me I would feel I would have to rinse sponge after 1 pass and would be a lot of work.

Sure that’s not the case but just how I feel.

I also like to “roll” the towel as I’m wiping to lift the picked up dirt away from the paint. If you want a visual check out this Ammo Frothe video at around the 6:04 mark. 






It’s how I try to roll my MF after folded in squares. After one pass switch to another side.

Again just my opinion but feel it is safest method for not marring paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The Guz said:


> Don’t focus on any of the “does it leave anything behind” debate. It’s ridiculous and dumb. I made a video recently stating this exact thing on one of the American Detailer Garage rinseless options.


Why would you consider it ridiculous and dumb when considerting if it leaves anything behind? lets look at car soap, most people with a ceramic-coated car will look for a pure shampoo with no gloss enhancers as it will be detrimental to the ceramic coatings water behavior, why would a rinseless wash be any different?

I for sure wouldn't want to use anything that would mask the performance of my ceramic


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

muzzer said:


> If i remember rightly the whole "Anti Sponge" thing came about due to the way certain sponges are made.
> Some are closed cell construction, so that traps anything on the surface of the sponge, so if you have any grit not removed you could essentially be using as a grinding agent.
> Other sponges are called open cell, so like a wash mitt they draw anything on the surface of the car into the sponge and leave the surface of the sponge just for cleaning.


Ah, the days when everyone on DW was rushing to B&Q to buy their "Decorator Celulose Sponge" for £1. 

Who'd have dreamt of paying £30 for a sponge back then!


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

\Rian said:


> Why would you consider it ridiculous and dumb when considerting if it leaves anything behind? lets look at car soap, most people with a ceramic-coated car will look for a pure shampoo with no gloss enhancers as it will be detrimental to the ceramic coatings water behavior, why would a rinseless wash be any different?
> 
> I for sure wouldn't want to use anything that would mask the performance of my ceramic


I think referring to gloss enhancers or any minute protection affecting performance of LSP. Me personally have not seen any performance change with soaps/rinseless with gloss enhancers.

What the leave behind is so weak. Even with drying aids I have not found much that would affect CQUK3.

Lastly they supposedly mainly affect water behavior. If not raining . Means we’re worrying about how it affects the LSP 10-45% off the time.

I would think in warmer weather another layer might help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

\Rian said:


> Why would you consider it ridiculous and dumb when considerting if it leaves anything behind? lets look at car soap, most people with a ceramic-coated car will look for a pure shampoo with no gloss enhancers as it will be detrimental to the ceramic coatings water behavior, why would a rinseless wash be any different?
> 
> I for sure wouldn't want to use anything that would mask the performance of my ceramic


Let me ask you this first. Are you using toppers on your ceramic?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Well this is my car 2 days after using the Griots Rinseless during the long overdue rain today. 










Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## e60530i (Apr 18, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Ah, the days when everyone on DW was rushing to B&Q to buy their "Decorator Celulose Sponge" for £1.
> 
> Who'd have dreamt of paying £30 for a sponge back then!


Did them decorator sponges ever cause any problems? IIRC they were popular for using ONR


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

I’m an advocate for Adams Rinseless Wash. It can also be mixed up to make a waterless wash. I usually get it from Prestige Car Care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

e60530i said:


> Did them decorator sponges ever cause any problems? IIRC they were popular for using ONR


They were absolutely fine to be fair, just didn't carry a fancy name


----------

